# Back from Tulum



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Wife and I just back from our vacation. Money ran out. Just a few pics from the ruins in Mexico.


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice pics...Did you do any fishing while you where there ???


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

no time for fishing. Cruises are nice but the excursions are just tooooo quick. Next trip we fly in and take our time.


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Went there in the early 80's. Climbed the little steps to the top. I remember a chain that ran up there along the steps to the top to hang onto for security. Do they still let you climb to the top?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

galbayfisher said:


> Wife and I just back from our vacation. Money ran out.


 Don't you just hate when that happens?

Nice pictures -- I especially like the beach shot.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Great photos, congrats on a great vacation...the costa maya region is a favorite of ours. Glad you want to go back and take your time..

Feel free to PM us if you want any info....from Cobia to Palanque, we managed to make them all except Tikal and Copan...

Its our favorite travel spot..and the Mayans are unique and special people...


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

*thanks for the offer!*

Chief, thanks for the offer. It was our little Mayan guide who made the trip so enjoyable. His knowledge of the the history and people really brought the ruins "to life!" Haven't checked but is there a Mayan Yucatan excursion?

They don't let you get on or go in the ruins anymore. Unfortunately, there was not enough forethought to post security inside or near the buildings to keep people from destroying the frescos inside or the ruins on the outside. I've included a pic of one of the only frescos that can be viewed by the public. Had to shoot it with my zoom.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I love the color, tone, and framing of that second shot. Noice!!!!


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

My wife can get a 6 day trip to Cancun for 321 per person through her company. I think I just made up our mind to go.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Thanks for sharing*

I have those very same photos.. I went there a long time ago with Mike Cryer. It is the most beautiful place...

I hope you didn't take any of the Rocks with you.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

No rocks, just memories!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Verrrrry Nice!*

The last shot is really cool. I'm so used to seeing flat beachscapes. Of coure the color is outstanding as well. Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I havent been there in 24 yrs, still looks beautiful.


----------

